# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيف تغذي شعرك الجاف و تحمي شعرك الضعيف في الخريف

## دموع الورد

ا  
 
 
 
 
 

 
*كيف تغذي شعرك الجاف و تحمي شعرك الضعيف في الخريف*




 
 
 
*سواء كان شعرك جافاً أو ضعيفاً أو حساساً، نقدم لك في ما يأتي مجموعة من النصائح التي تساعدك على إعادة التألق والحيوية واللمعان إلى شعرك في بداية فصل الخريف...


تغذية الشعر**الجاف

* يفتقد الشعر الجاف إلى المادة الدهنية الواقية. وفي حال عدم استعمال مستحضرات العناية اللازمة بشكل دوري ومنتظم، يصبح الشعر الجاف أشعث وباهتاً ومتقصفاً.

يحتاج الشعر الجاف إلى ملطف مغذٍ بعد كل استحمام، إضافة إلى زيوت مغذية خفيفة وأقنعة كريمات غنية.

والهدف من كل ذلك تمليس قشور الشعر لإعادة الليونة واللمعان إلى الشعر. ينصح الاختصاصيون باستعمال قناع مرطب ومغذٍ مرة كل أسبوع، على مدى شهرين تقريباً، بحيث يتم بسط القناع على الشعر النظيف الرطب قليلاً ويترك طوال الليل ليتم شطفه في صباح اليوم التالي. كما يمكنك بسط القناع على شعرك النظيف ولفه بمنشفة ساخنة لمدة نصف ساعة. 

عليك بسط القناع على شعرك بدقة وعناية، أي على كل خصلة على حدة، لتغذية ألياف الشعر من دون إثقالها.

ولتعزيز فاعلية القناع المغذي، يمكنك تسخين منشفة رطبة لمدة 20 ثانية في المايكروايف ولف
هذه المنشفة حول أطراف الشعر المغلفة بالقناع المغذي. كما يمكنك تسخين القناع بواسطة
مجفف الشعر الكهربائي والاستفادة من بخار 


*حماية الشعر الضعيف*
يصبح الشعر المصبوغ والمعالج كيميائياً ضعيفاً وهشاً جداً، ويزداد الأمر سوءاً كلما ازداد عدد
الصبغات والمعالجات. هكذا، يقع الخلل في توازن الشعر ويصبح الشعر جافاً جداً وضعيفاً كثيراً مما
يدفع اللون إلى التأكسد والخبو...

في هذه الحالة، لا بد من العثور على التركيبات الذكية التي تسدّ النقص الحاصل في الشعر من دون إثقال بقية الخصل. عليك البحث إذاً عن برنامج العناية المخصص للشعر الضعيف، والذي يتألف عموماً من ملطف لاستعماله بعد الاستحمام، وقناعين أو ثلاثة أقنعة أسبوعياً، ورذاذ واقٍ يستخدم يومياً على الشعر المصبوغ.

 يقول الاختصاصيون إن بسط مستحضرات العناية يجب أن يتم خصوصاً على أطراف الشعر من دون
المساس بالجذور. ولتسهيل بسط المستحضرات، ما عليك سوى قلب رأسك إلى الأمام بحيث تنسدل أطراف الشعر أمام عينيك، أو ربط شعرك إلى الخلف في جديلة طويلة بحيث يتم بسط مستحضر العناية على أطراف هذه الجديلة.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يسلمو  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

عفوا


روقي سوسن :SnipeR (72):

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## دموع الورد

:Smile:  :Smile:

----------

